# Porsche 996 Carrera 4 - 1996 ( Estado de Concurso )



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

This was the first work done in 2011 although a few days of work were spent
in December last year, the car was in our side for about a month and a half ...
A 996 Carrera 4 Cabriolet with 123,000 kms for a Estado de Concurso where all the services available were used by the client.










The painting was full of swirls/holograms and had a mixed of OEM paint and repainted panels, sticky paint was all over the car.


















Wash and clay procedure for starting the physical process of paint correction that takes 60% of work time, in this case.



































Bonnet Correction


















All contours were corrected


















Sun Gun after nearly four years gave up his soul to the creator and we had to resort to an LED flashlight, very good but less effective to show the defects.
We had to go under the sun a few times to make sure of finishing in the process ...a waste of time.


















We removed the blinkers and headlights for the paint correction to be as perfect as possible.



















































and with a focus ...










Time for the Hard Top


















All corners are fixed










The top was (as all the car) covered with RIDS because of incorrect washes.


















Tampa Bonnet


















More images from the rest of the cover



















































Corrected optics


















Bumper scratches


















Doors


































The bottom of the door fully corrected










The interior was very worn and well used , it has 123000 kms...
As a work falls short when there is a situation like this , we do a restoration of the leather and interior detail.



























Seats had been restored .



























Final result










Rims removed and treated arches, roof waterproof.










While wax Swissvax Crystal Rock was curing, the covers were mounted and so the mirrors.


















Several hours after ,the final










At this point the Porsches were 4 in Car Detail Studio between maintenance and other services.



























































The car was taken to the customer's home and though some photos were taken



























































However we did some more things that we'll soon submit, was a busy month and we had two cars for a Estado de Concurso with the last to finish in February.

Mercedes 280SE 3.5 (within Restoration)










Class Mercedes E350 CDI, 2010










Audi R8 V10










Regards


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

superb work as usual 

the 996 outdoor pics are lovely and the crystal rock is looking very glassy.

Looking forward to the rest of the writeups


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work, very nice car...


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work and write up Rui :thumb:
It looks like I haven't been the only one that's been busy 

Best Regards 
Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

OzMoSiS said:


> superb work as usual
> 
> the 996 outdoor pics are lovely and the crystal rock is looking very glassy.
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of the writeups


Thanks , More posts to come in the next days 



horned yo said:


> stunning work


Thanks



tonyy said:


> Fantastic work, very nice car...


Thanks



Eurogloss said:


> Excellent work and write up Rui :thumb:
> It looks like I haven't been the only one that's been busy
> 
> Best Regards
> Mario


Yes i had a full month and now im starting another car , a Solid Black Gt-R all mess up 










Regards


----------



## CK_pt (Dec 27, 2009)

Top notch as always Rui.:thumb:

Do you have more pics of the Mercs?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

CK_pt said:


> Top notch as always Rui.:thumb:
> 
> Do you have more pics of the Mercs?


Im going to post today the E350 Cdi detail , it was a protection detail ( with a minor paint correction and wheel removal ), a thing that almost no one here wants or even understand because they only want to get the swirls out....


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Some of DW's best work in every one of your writeups, love the great work and attention to detail!


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

Superb !


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dsms said:


> Some of DW's best work in every one of your writeups, love the great work and attention to detail!


Thanks Dave and im always impressed by your work , in the R8 i did check your details too 



himpe said:


> Superb !


Thanks Mate


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Perfect as expected! Good luck with the GTR... sticky suck paint!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Perfect as expected! Good luck with the GTR... sticky suck paint!


Yes its a nightmare to finish it...


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

superb as always :thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Stunning work on that porsche!! 

looking forward to the write up on the merc, looks beautiful:argie:


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Great job on the 996. Very thorough and you truly renewed the car, IMO.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Dwayne said:


> Stunning work on that porsche!!
> 
> looking forward to the write up on the merc, looks beautiful:argie:


Thanks and i wil post 



magic919 said:


> Great job on the 996. Very thorough and you truly renewed the car, IMO.





WHIZZER said:


> Great Work





yamaha said:


> superb as always :thumb:


Thanks guys and a big new will be announced in an hour or so , with a cool video of a R8 V10


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Great detail! :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovely work :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

moshinho said:


> Great detail! :thumb:





kempe said:


> Lovely work :thumb:


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice work :thumb: the paint looked abit unloved
You can keep the Audi,That Merc 280 se :argie:


----------

